# What's everyone's plans?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

With the upcoming release of the HTC Incredible 4G, our phones seem to be getting quickly outdated. Most of us bought our phones on a 2 year contract, and we're stuck with them untill at least may 2013 (august 2013 for me) unless we buy a new phone off contract... and I don't think I could live with a 3G phone for that long.
It looks like our options are:
Stick with the Incredible 2 untill the contract expires and get an upgrade... (yikes!)
Find a used gnex somewhere for cheap
Buy the Incredible 4G when it comes out soon... expensive!
Wait for the "rezound on steroids" this fall... and buy that off contract
Wait for the next nexus and buy it on launch day... most likely off contract.
Verizon seems to be pricing the Incredible 4G like it's a breakthrough phone ($300), but the rumored specs aren't "breakthrough". It seems to be just like the One S for Verizon.

What's everyone's plans?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I traded off my dinc2 for a thunderbolt to ensure I can have 4G unlimited data. I think I'm going to stick with this phone for a while. The new phones coming out are impressive but I don't have the money to throw at a new phone and considering I used my upgrade to get the dinc2 in November 2011 I have to wait for a long time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

I live in an area that will not have vzw 4g ever. I will do just as I did with the Eris and gingerbread. Grind away with this phone in a testing state until it dies from either a brain freeze from too much ics, or jelly bean overdose. Not dropping this phone until I see a good reason. However as far as manufacturer goes HTC may not be my next option, the build quality doesn't seem to keep up with some of the other competition.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I just switched to this phone from a Droid X in December because I wanted an unlocked boot loader. I will be sticking with this phone until my contract's up. I can live without 4G because I mainly use Wifi, and the hardware is still pretty good. It may be still single core, but its 768MB of RAM allow it to perform well.


----------



## TheGame1083 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm good with my Incredible 2 since I mainly use my phone with WiFi and I have no contract anyway, plus I left Verizon a long time ago and unlocked my phone with a GSM provider since GSM is the best


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been actually looking at the rezound on ebay. I can get for like $250. That's not bad. I don't have the money yet, but I'm thinking about it. Specially now that its s-off.


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 29, 2012)

Sticking with the vivow.. I love my sense, might go with the Inc 4g, but only if I keep my unlimited data, otherwise 3g isn't a problem. I honestly want a galaxy note type of phone, which I read HTC is going to come out with in the fall possibly.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

not entirely sure...

will *most likely* try and pick up an inc 4g if wirefly discounts it below $200 (we ll see)

if verizon ends up getting the sgs3 at some point, ill try and pick that up too (depending on the note-esque phone from htc)

....a lot really depends on the other developers that pick up the respective phone....there are a lot of *devs* i dont particularly like being in the same community of, and i wont buy a phone i dont plan to work on....i might have considered a rezound on the cheap from ebay, but there are 500 of the same roms and i dont like doing the same thing as everyone else...and theres no working aosp for me to support miui.us on it....miui is a consideration for any phone i get, and will double check with other miui.us devs to see what they are getting

...but will support the inc2 regardless of what phone(s) i get next


----------

